# Darrington



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Pictures really dont do it justice. There are 5 courses. 2 of them are fairly flat the other 3 are very challenging with a lot of cuts. It is wooded and at the base of the mountain. It is a very nice range and the whole town is very supportive. Darrington archers have a web page and if you google Darrington Washington you can get some more info.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Without a doubt, one of the prettiest and friendliest venues ever for an outdoor national. If you ever get to make one national, make it Darrington.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man I wish I could make it out there....the pics I have seen of that course are awesome. The course looks like it is flat out beautiful.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> There are 5 courses. 2 of them are fairly flat the other 3 are very challenging with a lot of cuts.


What determines which course you are assigned to? Is it just a random drawing?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Arcus said:


> What determines which course you are assigned to? Is it just a random drawing?


Arcus, yes the course assignments are random but all the people in a particular class will be on the same range each day. One of the flat ranges will usually be shot everyday by handicapped archers and , if I'm not mistaken, master seniors. Nm archer can probably answer that part better than I


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You are correct Itbeso, cubs are also added to that group most of the time if not on a different day.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Arcus said:


> What determines which course you are assigned to? Is it just a random drawing?


If you shoot all five days, you will (probably) shoot all five of the courses.

AND you will be on the same range as your competition each day.

Darrington is really special, great family venue because we have LOTS of camping right at the range (no hookups at the range however). There are some nearby campgrounds. For those camping at the range, the showers in the school will be available.

Usually, breakfast and dinner are served in the Community Center each day, which is just a block from the range, so easy to walk. The meals are simple, plentiful and low cost.

I've got LOTS of photos, not sure if I can figure out how to post here.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> If you shoot all five days, you will (probably) shoot all five of the courses.
> 
> I've got LOTS of photos, not sure if I can figure out how to post here.


I'm going to try a photo
This is a view of one of the nearby mountains








They take the NFAA logo to heart with an arrow in a stump - but this arrow is made of a 6" diameter steel pipe!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Some more photos

Range Entrance Sign









Directional arrows to find your assigned range









Some of the signs on the range


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I was there for the First nationals in Darrington in 1982 and I hope to be there for many more. Memories of the first one include the unbelievable salmon feast that the locals put out on the football field, the football field lights being on until 10 o'clock or so for the kids to play and have a good time hanging out every evening, the friendliness of the townspeople, and the beautiful but challenging ranges.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

More photos

Here is a mural on the side of the clubhouse - these two images go together















These signs on the side of the clubhouse.









Cougar Range is higher on hill, well tended trails









Dylan Range near practice area, developed for handicapped access


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is one more, the 80 yard shot on Cougar course.

Shot goes down into a dip, then back up the other side to reach the target. 

80-yard shot is almost level, but from the 50-yard stake it is QUITE uphill.









This "Family of Archers" steel sculpture graces downtown street (in parking lot of grocery store).









Farewell Log is a tradition - shoot a labeled arrow into the log before you go back home to leave a memory here!


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pix wa-prez.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

can't wait for darrington


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I am hoping to make it out there this year, what is the easiest place to fly into? I will be coming from northern MN and cannot wait to see the scenery!!


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I checked the NFAA website for shooting fees and did not see any, can someone tell me what it runs for the FS class for the 5 days. Thanks


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Seattle- Tacoma- Wa airport, Darrington is less than a 2hour drive north. And its around $85.00 to register for the shoot. I shot national in Detroit Lakes, cool little town .


----------

